# What motivates you to create something?



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I would like to know the sorts of things that move you so profoundly that you absolutely must reproduce your unique experiences through artwork.

Anything goes, but I'd love for you to be as detailed as you can, and share as many experiences as you'd like.

Oh, furthermore, don't just share general things which move you, but please share actual, deep experiences where you've been moved.

I look forward to your responses!


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Cthukachu (Apr 17, 2015)

There are a lot of things that motivate me. But to be honest with you I can't think of anything specific that has happened to me that has been a great revelation type experience. But the other day I found a mini plastic green house I bought a couple years ago. I had never used it. I was disappointed in myself because I had failed to meet my own expectations. I decided to grow a garden this year. Now I'm in the process of creating something. Although it's not art. I've never had the artists hand honestly. But I'm very proud now. I've got strawberries and herbs and a few flowers that I've grown from seedlings. Lately my tiny garden has motivated me to pursue other things I gave up on years ago, when I was a different person. I think that is a kind of art. I spent a lot of time picking out the types of plants and such. I want it to beautiful. Its my garden, I want it to reflect me.


----------



## Minerva1 (Dec 22, 2011)

For me it is a simple process, there is no deep or profound experience that motivates me. I am inspired to create when I see or think of something that I find intriguing, unique or aesthetically pleasing. This can be another piece of art, an object, a place, anything really. I take this "thing" that has sparked my interest and my mind shapes it to fit my world. My creative world tends to distort and combine multiple objects to make up something new. I don't typically like or make art that has meaning or messages behind it so my process is mostly visual.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Strong inspiration, recurrent fantasies that become more and more vivid over time and a need to translate my feelings into art. My awareness has to be a blend between vivid and detached, acute and remote.

Not all of these are necessary requirements, at times I've simply needed an outlet to bleed out some strong emotions that I'd never be able to convey through spoken words or any concrete outlet. Sometimes, I'm just laying down, like I am now, and stick my fingers into the Pandora box of my memories and let any kind of strong private feeling lead the way, as my creative patterns and potential creatures flash abundantly all around my head. Once I know, I undoubtedly know.

Usually it takes me a lot of time though because of my extreme tendencies to daydream and live inside of my head, away from everything and everyone, living through my own plots and artistic pieces, having it all dance and sway over the sound of the music I'd want to create. Even when the song is too harsh and dark to be matched with anything. Even when my narrative is bizarre and deeply introspective or frightening.

I spend so much time cultivating it in my head that when I write anything, it all loses its meaning.
I'm extremely self critical, I set the highest standards for myself and myself only.
Being unable to give genuine life to anything from within through self expression of any kind is agony to me.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

Just kind of a sense of pent up energy that I need to express, and need others to judge.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

I realize that when I see other people's work that need improvement, that's the time when I'm most motivated to make something (better). I guess you can call it competitiveness in a way, but the more I think about it, the more I realize that I'm better at improving or adding to things that already exist than starting something on my own from zero. On the bright side, they often say that there isn't really such a thing as a blank canvas.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Two modes of creativity I have been in. The first is very negative. It is the mind of the tortured creative that lashes out at those incapable of understanding. I call him Wittgenstein. The second is good, but it must be in conjunction with the needs of self and others and it involves a sense of personal transcension. I have noticed the bad mind holds hands with the good mind at least for myself. I feel like at some point I must write a book not for anyone else, but solely for my personal satisfaction. Maybe somebody will publish post humously if they find it worthwhile. I like that mind. It is very happy and productive. Though I tend to lose it when I get carried away by sensations.


----------

